# Hastings Open 2018 (UK)



## 1973486 (Mar 21, 2018)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/HastingsOpen2018

So this is finally happening. June 2nd-3rd.

The mystery event isn't 100% decided right now which is partly why it's a mystery.

Registration opens April 6th.


----------



## Burnsy101 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi, 

I will be selling cubes at this competition.
Custom built MF3RS2M for cheaper than the cubicle. They will have all been set up by me and broken in, and I truly believe that they are the best on the market at the moment.

They will be going for 25£ (I think)


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Apr 9, 2018)

I will likely be there. Will be my first comp in over half a year, unless a surprise comp gets announced that takes place sooner.

Anyone looking to room share, do PM me.


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 27, 2018)

Hey guys, it's been about 8 years since I've been on the forum or involved in speedcubing, all my cubes were stolen after UK Nationals 2010 and I never got round to replacing them.

I'm local to Hastings and would really like to catch up with anyone old or new and potentially hang out before the competition!? If anyone is up for please hit me up, It's been such a long time since I've been involved in the scene and would love to meet all the new faces!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (May 2, 2018)

Tomarse said:


> Hey guys, it's been about 8 years since I've been on the forum or involved in speedcubing, all my cubes were stolen after UK Nationals 2010 and I never got round to replacing them.
> 
> I'm local to Hastings and would really like to catch up with anyone old or new and potentially hang out before the competition!? If anyone is up for please hit me up, It's been such a long time since I've been involved in the scene and would love to meet all the new faces!


I started in 2015, but yeah, sure!
If you wanna borrow some of my old mains to compete with, then you're welcome to.


----------



## Tomarse (May 2, 2018)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> I started in 2015, but yeah, sure!
> If you wanna borrow some of my old mains to compete with, then you're welcome to.


Hey man thanks for the offer! 

I invested in some new ones but thanks so much! That's real kind of you


----------



## Tomarse (May 16, 2018)

Burnsy101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be selling cubes at this competition.
> Custom built MF3RS2M for cheaper than the cubicle. They will have all been set up by me and broken in, and I truly believe that they are the best on the market at the moment.
> ...


Hi mate. Which cubes will you also be offering? I may bring a bunch of cash to spend


----------



## Burnsy101 (May 16, 2018)

I will probably also offer a few other fun puzzles, but not sure yet


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 4, 2018)

Have the results for the secret event been put up online anywhere?

Edit: Got the post-comp email. Question redacted.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks to the organisers of this competition, it was one of my favourite competitions even though I did not do very well, please organise more small comps like this.


----------



## Burnsy101 (Jun 6, 2018)

Yeah. Thanks a lot Charlie, Harry and Rob. It was a really well-organised comp even if I dnfed on way too many solves


----------

